# what is the craziest/stupid advise



## bgshortys (Apr 7, 2003)

I found a thread like this on cichlid-forum.com, and I want to ask the members of P-fury, what is the craziest/stupid thing you ever heard from the LFS.

Mine is....."yeah during shipping of the fish, some get white velvet on parts of their body, but it "washes away" when we put them into the tanks.


----------



## Croz (Jan 29, 2003)

hahaha i think mine had been.

" that should live with your piranhas "


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

I rarely ask for advice, but when I do, its only cuz the chick is hot, and i never actually pay attention to what she says. I swear to god, my local Petsmart fish dept is constantly run by 4-5 alternating college chicks who are ALL terribly nice to look at.


----------



## SnowCichlid (Jan 10, 2003)

well when I dropped off my 6" flower horn today she was going to put it in the convict tank with little one inchers... I was like, what are you crazy... go put it in a different empty tank or those are going to be a nice snack


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

Salt is bad for piranhas. Adding aquarium salt can kill them instantly. In the Amazons there isnt any salt contant. I told yeah ok and picked up salt and said i'll take the risk.


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

blacks rhoms can live together in a 55


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

lfs imployee in your piaranha tank is full with water or half water and half land.
i was like dude they arent alligators.
lfs imployee oh yeah they are fish 
then i just walked away


----------



## Lahot (May 20, 2003)

I'd have to say the guy that wanted to sell me a little red-tailed shark when I was looking for a red-tailed catfish is the worst I've come across.

But also the girl that said, "if your talk is established you don't need to feed your pleco" still has me wondering a bit


----------



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)

Lahot said:


> But also the girl that said, "if your talk is established you don't need to feed your pleco" still has me wondering a bit


 funny u say that...some girl told me the same thing a couple days ago.

then she even went into more detail and told me that plecos dont/wont eat vegetables


----------



## bgshortys (Apr 7, 2003)

some plecos like the zebra pleco is a carnivore. It all depends on the fish though I think


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

"these are in freshwater"








it just makes me so angry when they tell lies!!!!!


----------



## Polypterus (May 4, 2003)

Stupidest thing I've ever heard was " Oh Lungfish are excellent 
community fish, They get along with everything, we have never seen any
aggression with this fish he's really calm"

There were four, beat the crap out of convicts swiming or floating dead
in the tank, one had NO and I mean NO HEAD!!!!! and the lungfish was
sitting there chewing on it, (if any of you have ever owned a lung fish
You Know how they eat, they enjoy chewing spitting out then re-chewing,
it's quite a sick sight)

I asked the LFS employee "so I take it their friendly fish?...... I'll take it"

He actually finally looked in the tank and said only two words, followed with
something I doubt He ment to say very loud.

"OH sh*t!!!!!!!!!! THOSE WERE MY BOSSES WIFES FISH!!!!!!!!!!!!!I'M SUCH
AN IDIOT"

only response I had was " I know, but I still want the fish"

got a really good deal on her,
Suzy remained one of my Favorite fish, that lungfish lived
a good five years, before a heater accident killed her,


----------



## FeederFish33 (Jan 22, 2003)

"well if your piranhas are happy they wont eat the goldfish, I mean, they are not evil all the time"

This was an exact quote from this blonde chick at my lfs. She followed up this statement with,

"and if you really want your fish to eat those shrimps, you should cook them first cuz if its raw they wont like it"


----------



## Lahot (May 20, 2003)

Here's a one I heard a while ago that I had forgot about.

"You can't put male and female guppies together"


----------



## SnowCichlid (Jan 10, 2003)

Lahot said:


> Here's a one I heard a while ago that I had forgot about.
> 
> "You can't put male and female guppies together"


 ... thats because they breed like crazy and your yank eould be populated with millions of smaller guppies in NO time.... I think thats what they were getting at


----------



## Croz (Jan 29, 2003)

there are a lot of people that shouldn't be working in a fishroom that are. like i went and they have a trigger in a 40g tank. so i ask can i keep him in a 33 for a while they said ohhhh yea sure he will be fine. then i go looking around and they need a 100g by themselves needless to say i didn't get the fish byut i will soon.


----------



## FeederFish33 (Jan 22, 2003)

After alerting "the manager" of my lfs that the 2 foot red snakehead on display in the front of the store could get him in trouble, he said, "No, only asian snakeheads are illegal." I expected a little more from the manager of a fish store.

(for those of you who dont know, all snakeheads are from asia)


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

The lady at Wal-Mart told me that 3 Oscars could live in a 10-gallon tank no problem...

I just looked at her and laughed.

Same lady different day tried to convince me that a Bala shark was an actual shark.


----------

